# DWAL Leicester



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

While not actually wanting a DWAL at this time, I'm curious as to how Liecester shapes up in regards to costs and policy, yet have not been able to find anything on the Lei Council site.

Does anyone in Leicester have / has had a DWAL and can shed any light on it?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Phone your council and ask.
Look on your council's website for prices.

Both the above should take about 5 minutes of your time and I expect would be quicker that waiting for someone who might have a licence already in your area.


----------



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

I may end up doing that, but I'm frankly in no rush.

But if you re-read my post you'll notice there was nothing on the site, and by nothing I meant there was absolutely nothing at all, the closest you got for info about dangerous wild animals was if there's a dangerous dog what number to call to get the dog warden out.

Also - considering previous experience with the council even on important matters, it's still probably faster waiting for someone on here who knows to answer xD


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

They say you have to contact them

Leicester City Council - Animal Welfare Licences


----------



## cocobates (Jun 7, 2008)

where abouts in leicester are you m8 i may be able to help:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

There used to be a list somewhere about the average prices for various counties/borough's across the UK. Don't know if anyone on here has still got it?


----------



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

I live in Knighton.

And I've seen a list of prices and leicester was listed with no price.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You could always ring them and ask. DWAL's are normally administered either by environmental health or licencing.


----------



## cocobates (Jun 7, 2008)

Ovion said:


> I live in Knighton.
> 
> And I've seen a list of prices and leicester was listed with no price.


not sur then as im broughton astley and come under harbrough district council but they were £103 + inspection which would be £300-£400 but they made it pretty impossible for me so gave up: victory:


----------



## Ovion (Nov 3, 2010)

Popped into the council today - Actual licence fee is £130, plus fees for the inspector(s) etc.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Ovion said:


> Popped into the council today - Actual licence fee is £130, plus fees for the inspector(s) etc.


And thats where the sting is, the inspectors can charge whatever they like. I know that my boss charges around £100 hour and inspection is 2-3 hours.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Zak said:


> And thats where the sting is, the inspectors can charge whatever they like. I know that my boss charges around £100 hour and inspection is 2-3 hours.


They have to justify that charge - I bet if that was challenged your boss would struggle to justify a £100 charge - for a start what is his/her hourly rate of pay? That would have an impact, as would travelling time to and from the office. The inspection cost is nothing to do with the LA, this is the vets inspection, and again this has to be justified.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Zak said:


> And thats where the sting is, the inspectors can charge whatever they like. I know that my boss charges around £100 hour and inspection is 2-3 hours.


My recent inspection was 20 minutes long. Plus their travel time, perhaps 1.5 hours tops.

£150 for this seems resonable but for me it was included in the £177 licence fee .


----------

